# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle FRP:  حصريا فى أقل من نصف دقيقة FRP تكنو TECNO B1P ازالة الحماية مع العملاق CM2 اندرويد 8.1

## kojyy

*أحبائى الكرام لن اطيل عليكم ونتابع الشرح المصور    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Card found :
Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle MediaTek Service Module [ MTK ] v2.06 
Load IDBase v123080 Ok!  
Operation : Reset Settings/Format FS [ v2.06 ] 
1. Make sure device is powered off. Power off, if need. Wait 20 seconds after
2. Insert USB cable in phone
Waiting for device connection ... 
PTFN : MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM206)
MODE : PRELOADER PORT
PORT : 206
Waiting BOOT ack ...
PRELOADER : ACK confirmed!
BROM : Init BROM
BROM init passed!
     CHIP : MT6580 , SBID : 0x8A00 , HWVR : 0xCA00 , SWVR : 0x0000
     TYPE : LEGACY MTK
BROM : SecLevel : 0x00000005
BROM : SecMode  : SBC+SDA
BROM : PRELOADER PORT
MODE : TECNO : SECURE_v2 | Manual : Disabled
AGENT : Look for suitable BootChain in DA ... 
AGENT : MTK_AllInOne_DA_SWSEC.bin 
AGENT : Selected AGENT doesn't have required configuration!
Check and select CORRECT SETTINGS for your device! 
Reconnect Power/Cable!  
Operation : Reset Settings/Format FS [ v2.06 ] 
1. Make sure device is powered off. Power off, if need. Wait 20 seconds after
2. Insert USB cable in phone
Waiting for device connection ... 
PTFN : MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM206)
MODE : PRELOADER PORT
PORT : 206
Waiting BOOT ack ...
PRELOADER : ACK confirm FAIL!
BROM : Init BROM
BROM init passed!
     CHIP : MT6580 , SBID : 0x8A00 , HWVR : 0xCA00 , SWVR : 0x0000
     TYPE : LEGACY MTK
BROM : SecLevel : 0x00000005
BROM : SecMode  : SBC+SDA
BROM : PRELOADER PORT
MODE : TECNO : BASE_SECURE | Manual : Disabled
AGENT : Look for suitable BootChain in DA ... 
AGENT : MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin 
AGENT : Selected AGENT doesn't have required configuration!
Check and select CORRECT SETTINGS for your device! 
Reconnect Power/Cable!  
Operation : Reset Settings/Format FS [ v2.06 ] 
1. Make sure device is powered off. Power off, if need. Wait 20 seconds after
2. Insert USB cable in phone
Waiting for device connection ... 
PTFN : MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM206)
MODE : PRELOADER PORT
PORT : 206
Waiting BOOT ack ...
PRELOADER : ACK confirm FAIL!
BROM : Init BROM
BROM init passed!
     CHIP : MT6580 , SBID : 0x8A00 , HWVR : 0xCA00 , SWVR : 0x0000
     TYPE : LEGACY MTK
BROM : SecLevel : 0x00000005
BROM : SecMode  : SBC+SDA
BROM : PRELOADER PORT
MODE : TECNO : LB6 | Manual : Disabled
AGENT : Look for suitable BootChain in DA ... 
AGENT : DA_SWSEC.bin
AGENT : Found MT6580
AGENT : MTK_DOWNLOAD_AGENT
     BROM : Sending 1st DA ...
BROM : DA sent
BROM :Transfer control to DA ... 
     DA : AGENT started!
NAND : DEVICE NOT FOUND
NAND : 000000000000000000000000
eMMC : OK
eMMC : 460001154D323645189B0342A72699D0
DAInf: 4 : 2 : 156
     DA : DRAM ready!
DA : BOOT to 2nd DA ...
DA : Receiving HW info 
        EMMC: 150100464536324D42039B18D09926A7
        EMMC: VEN : SAMSUNG | OEM : 01 | DEV : FE62MB
        EMMC: 
              BOOT1  : 0x00400000 [ 4.00 MB ]
              BOOT2  : 0x00400000 [ 4.00 MB ]
              RPMB   : 0x00400000 [ 4.00 MB ]
              USER   : 0x3A3E00000 [ 14.56 GB ] 
        SRAM: 0x00020000 [ 128.00 KB ]
        DRAM: 0x40000000 [ 1.00 GB ] 
        CHIP : MT6580 , SBID : 0x8A00 , HWVR : 0xCA00 , SWVR : 0x0000 , EVOL : 0x0000 
        RNID : B3F43D8CC5E8ADC598F3B74A7CDC795 
 STATUS : BLANK FLASH
 BSTYLE : EMMC FLASH BOOT 
DA : USB : HIGH-SPEED 
Boot done! 
Format Ok : RESET PROTECTION 
Done!
Elapsed: 00:00:18 
Reconnect Power/Cable!    لوج كامل للعملية ومبروك عليك 
تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله  خيرا حبيبي_

----------


## houmaim

_جزاك الله خيرا_

----------

